# Je contre-pete, tu contre-petes, ...



## kamkil (5 Août 2003)

..., il/elle/on contre-pete, nous contre-petons, vous contre-petez, ils/elles contre-petent et l'Empire aussi il contre-pete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon j'explique pour ceux qui comprennent pas: j'ouvre un nouveau jeu baser sur les contrepeteries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le but du jeu c'est de trouver la contrepeterie *et* d'en proposer une nouvelle (le tout dans le meme post, hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour ceux qui savent pas ce que c'est une contrepeterie je donne un exemple:

_Le Fakir est arriver a pied par la Chine_

Ca devient:

_Le Fakir est arriver a chier par la pine_

Comme vous pouvez le constater, c'est drole la plupart du temps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Suffit d'inverser des syllables ou juste des lettres pour donner un autre sens a la phrase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez je commence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

_La philantropie d'un ouvrier charpentier_


----------



## baax (5 Août 2003)

La tripe en folie d'un ouvrier partant chier

Un classique !


----------



## baax (5 Août 2003)

Francis Blanche entendu dans Signé Furax quand les héros sont en Afrique du Sud:

_Les laborieuses populations du Cap_


----------



## tomtom (5 Août 2003)

Pfff, y fait chaud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ La canicule n'a rien pour nous emballer _


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2003)

_une barrete de chite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## guytantakul (5 Août 2003)

Une charette de bites

_Le chirurgien ampute une jambe_ 

_Une tourte aux cailles_


----------



## barbarella (5 Août 2003)

_Le chirurgien ampute une jambe_ 

Le chirurgien enjambe une p***


_Une tourte aux cailles_ 

Un tarte aux c******

C'était fastoche


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

_Quel joli métier professeur !_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> _Quel joli métier professeur !_



Quel joli fessier prometteur.

Désolé, je n'ai pas de suite.
Mais histoire de faire autre chose je peux vous proposer un palindrome (Phrase ou mot qui se lit dans un sens comme dans l'autre)

Esope reste ici et se repose


----------



## Kak (5 Août 2003)

_Quel joli métier professeur !_

Quel joli fessier profiteur!


_
Auberge de Vendee._


----------



## Fulvio (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Quel joli fessier prometteur.
> 
> Désolé, je n'ai pas de suite.
> Mais histoire de faire autre chose je peux vous proposer un palindrome (Phrase ou mot qui se lit dans un sens comme dans l'autre)
> ...



l'archéologue montre ses curieuses fouilles à l'étudiante.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Esope reste ici et se repose


Dans le même style :
Tu l'as trop écrasé césar, ce port-salut.

(j'ai plus de contrepétries non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2003)

_Elle rentre en France avec sa tante._

En principe la règle veut qu'on ne donne pas l'auteur d'une contrepéterie ne donne pas la solution. Aux autres de trouver.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> _Quel joli métier professeur !_
> 
> Quel joli fessier profiteur!


Non, c'était prometteur, petirix l'a dit juste au dessus


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> l'archéologue montre ses curieuses fouilles à l'étudiante.


L'archéologue montre ses furieuses couilles à l'étudiante ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'est d'une originialité les contrepétries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> l'archéologue montre ses curieuses fouilles à l'étudiante.


l[archéologue montre ses furieuse c******* à létudiante

lafrique est bonne hôtesse mais la canicule na rien pour memballer


----------



## Nephou (5 Août 2003)

oups trop tard : cest pas grave. Au fait, la mienne compte double


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> l[archéologue montre ses furieuse c******* à l&amp;#8217;étudiante
> 
> l&amp;#8217;afrique est bonne hôtesse mais la canicule n&amp;#8217;a rien pour m&amp;#8217;emballer



La trique est bonne aux fesses mais la canibale n'a rien pour m'enc***  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'ai pas de rebord a mes épaulettes


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Dans le même style :
> Tu l'as trop écrasé césar, ce port-salut.
> 
> (j'ai plus de contrepétries non plus
> ...



Je savais qu'il y en avait une avec Cesar, mais m'en souvenais plus.
Merci, Dark.


----------



## tomtom (5 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La trique est bonne aux fesses mais la canibale n'a rien pour m'enc***
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai pas de remords à baiser Paulette

une petite gentille: _Je vais pêcher dans l'étang_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

A la lecture, même si la réponse ne saute pas aux yeux, on se doute quand même franchement du résultat!

Pasque canicule, scusez moi, mais ...

Bon, et au dessus de la ceinture, vous avez quoi ?

(Cherchez pas ya pas de contrepéterie, là)


Sinon, j'ai, euh ... "Il fait beau et chaud" ...

Ben, tiens, je sors, la au moins, fait meilleur.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de remords à baiser Paulette
> 
> une petite gentille: _Je vais pêcher dans l'étang_



Je vais péter dans les champs ?
J'ai bon ?
Woaahhh


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Une tirée par les cheveux :

Arlette a mal aux bouts.


----------



## molgow (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arlette a mal aux bouts.


Alerte à Malibu.

_Taisez-vous en bas!_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Alerte à Malibu.
> 
> _Taisez-vous en bas!_



Baisez vous en tas.

L'aspirant habite Javel.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'aspirant habite Javel.


Javel  aspire l'habitant ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Non, vraiment, ça doit pas être ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Javel  aspire l'habitant ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non.
Mais le premier est bien placé.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2003)

_Javel habite l'aspirant_... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Une autre:

_Pendant que des diplomates peinent en Syrie, le journaliste israélien prête des propos déchirants à l'Irak._


----------



## bebert (5 Août 2003)

J'avais la bite en spirale ! Arfff !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jean-Luc est marri.


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

On ne grille pas son tour !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







L'aspirant habite Javel
==&gt; J'avais la bite en spirale.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Août 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> On ne grille pas son tour !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il s'agit dans ce cas-là d'une _contrepèterie enchevêtrée_. La suivante en est aussi une: _En montagne, on voit peu de guides chômer._


----------



## PetIrix (5 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit dans ce cas-là d'une _contrepèterie enchevêtrée_. La suivante en est aussi une: _En montagne, on voit peu de guides chômer._



En montagne, on voit peu de godemichet.

Pas sur du début.


----------



## baax (6 Août 2003)

_Le boutre du sultan remontait le confluent de la Garonne_ 

Ahhh les mille et une nuits !!


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

une pour moi :

Elle est assise sur la berge du ravin et apprécie la beauté du site. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




réponse pour baax: 
le foutre du sultan remontait le con de la baronne


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle est assise sur la berge du ravin et apprécie la beauté du site.


Je  veux bien être pendu s'il y a pas "vagin" là-dedans


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je  veux bien être pendu s'il y a pas "vagin" là-dedans



Prépare ta corde alors...


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je  veux bien être pendu s'il y a pas "vagin" là-dedans



Tu peux !


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Prépare ta corde alors...





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux !



Ha m, j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait aussi faire verge


----------



## krystof (7 Août 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ha m, j'avais pas vu qu'on pouvait aussi faire verge



Un jour tu découvriras...un jour.


----------



## Fulvio (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une pour moi :
> 
> Elle est assise sur la berge du ravin et apprécie la beauté du site.



Elle est assise sur la verge du rabbin et... apprécie le sauté de bite


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2003)

Après une escalope avec une belle salade, j'ai goûté une bonne crème au goût de Mont-Blanc.


----------



## baax (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> réponse pour baax:
> le foutre du sultan remontait le con de la baronne



_Le boutre du sultan remontait le confluent de la Garonne
_ 

Je précise,  _le foutre du sultan remontait le con *gluant*  de la baronne_


----------



## macelene (7 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Après une escalope avec une belle salade, j'ai goûté une bonne crème au goût de Mont-Blanc.



et : Après une escalade avec une belle salope,  la suite je séche !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et : Après une escalade avec une belle salope,  la suite je séche !!!!!



Presque ça... juste deux lettres à inverser pour la fin...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

Après une escalade avec une belle salope, j'ai goûté une bonne crème au bon goût de gland.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Après une escalade avec une belle salope, j'ai goûté une bonne crème au bon goût de gland.



Ça marche aussi... mais ma réponse était _une bonne crème au bout de mon gland_.


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche aussi... mais ma réponse était _une bonne crème au bout de mon gland_.



Ah oui, c'est plus logique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens pour la peine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Tu veux que je t'envoie dans la culture ?_


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> (...) _Tu veux que je t'envoie dans la culture ?_



Non merci... c'est pas confortable et ça risque de salir les sièges en cuir.


----------



## kamkil (7 Août 2003)

_Tu veux que je t'envoie dans la culture ?_

Tu veux que je t'encule dans la voiture ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez mon tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_La fermiere revint de la ferme, pleine d'espoir, jusqu'au pont du Jura_


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2003)

_Qui veut la peau de Roger Rabbit?_


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

En allant aux Mille trocs, le vent sifflait dans la rue du quai, et la pauvre fille devant moi en gémit de froid.....


----------



## mactambour (14 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> En allant aux Mille trocs, le vent sifflait dans la rue du quai, et la pauvre fille devant moi en gémit de froid.....



Falaise !!! Assise !!!

Ils jouaient toujours au tennis par paires...


----------



## iMax (14 Juin 2004)

Bonne initiavitve que de remonter ce thread


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bonne initiavitve que de remonter ce thread



   oui mais faut vous donner les réponses !!!  

allez un effort   


je remet : 

*En allant aux Mille trocs, le vent sifflait dans la rue du quai, et la pauvre fille devant moi en gémit de froid....* 

*Ils jouaient toujours au tennis par paires...* 

*Janie Longot ne veut pas dévoiler le secret de ses victoires : elle cache sa valve...elle est rusée!!!* 

et celle de Nephou postée dans avec la tête un jour de ....  :


*Alors l'arico remis ? * 


là j'avoue que je sèche


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oui mais faut vous donner les réponses !!!
> 
> allez un effort
> 
> ...



En allant aux molles trics, le vent sifflant dans la raie du cul, et la pauvre fille devant moi en frémit de joie.

Ils jouaient toujours au penis parterre.

Janie Longot ne veut pas dévoiler le secret de ses victoires: elle cache sa vulve: elle est rasée.

et la dernière... je sèche.


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et celle de Nephou postée dans avec la tête un jour de ....  :
> *Alors l'arico remis ? *
> là j'avoue que je sèche


 et si je dis : "famille, petit déjeûner, nappe, et ... bol à l&#8217;envers" trop facile non ?


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En allant aux molles trics, le vent sifflant dans la raie du cul, et la pauvre fille devant moi en frémit de joie.



*en allant aux trics molles, le vent sifflait dans la raie de qu... et la suite est bonne    *


----------



## alan.a (15 Juin 2004)

Ah enfin un truc sérieux !!!

_La fermière sait que sa poule mue, aussi vit elle aux champs_


----------



## loustic (15 Juin 2004)

La fermière sait que sa moule... aussi ch...

Une recherche avec le mot contrepèteries
n'avait rien donné, le 16 avril j'ai essayé
de lancer le sujet mais avec l'informatique
pour thème.

Mac des ronds !


----------



## MacEnro (16 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mac des ronds !


Marre des cons 




			
				mecelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors* l'arico remis ? *là j'avoue que je sèche


L'ami Ricoré !!! (merci pour l'aide Nephou  )..  Mais bon, comme dit ma mère, il faut que les contrepèteries parlent de cul, sinon ce n'en sont pas !!  


A moi : *En hiver, les marins ont droit au phare.*


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> A moi : *En hiver, les marins ont droit au phare.*


  Ben en Hiver les marins ont froid au dard 

  Hop : Elle m'a menti la sotte

 Comme elle est facile j'en rajoute une : Les linges en séchant se mouillent les cordes.


----------



## fwedo (16 Juin 2004)

les singe en lechant se mordent les couilles.

et celles ci courtes et simples :

salut fred !

et 

salut patrick ! (plus facile...)


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

C'est pas une contrepetrie belge ca ?? (pardon pour les belges) du genre : il fait  chaud et beau ???


----------



## fwedo (16 Juin 2004)

non non, c'est une vrai contrepeterie...la première est dure, mais la seconde....allons allons...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Génial ce thread.
J'en ai  trois.

La jeune fille revint de la ferme pleine d'espoir.

Cher madame, il faut toujours faire attention à l'appellation de la fine.

La plus classique, mais personne ne la faite, chère madame, concernante le rendez vous je vous laisse le choix dans la date. (entendu la dernière fois dans un congrès médical devant une assemblée de 150 personnes, execellent).


----------



## fwedo (16 Juin 2004)

ah ? on ne 'avais pas faite le doigt dans la chatt......? (j'ai pas lu tout le thread..)

Celle là, c'est LE classique. qui est d'autant plus drole que les gens qui la font ne s'en rendent pas tjrs compte !!! . je l'adore !!


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Fwedo :
 le 1er : phalus raide ?




			
				Ross a dit:
			
		

> La jeune fille revint de la ferme pleine d'espoir.
> 
> Cher madame, il faut toujours faire attention à l'appellation de la fine.
> 
> La plus classique, mais personne ne la faite, chère madame, concernante le rendez vous je vous laisse le choix dans la date. (entendu la dernière fois dans un congrès médical devant une assemblée de 150 personnes, execellent).


 La jeune fille revint de la foire plein de sperme ???

 Chere madame, il faut toujours faire attention a la fellation de la pine ??

 Chere madame, concernant le rendez vous, je vous laisse le doigt dans la chatte.

 D'ialleurs j'ai la suite : tout sauf le mois d'aout


----------



## MacEnro (16 Juin 2004)

Eh, eh !! Faut pas aller trop vite en besogne... on a oublié celles-ci 



			
				fwedo a dit:
			
		

> salut fred !
> 
> et
> 
> salut patrick ! (plus facile...)


et celle- là



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop : Elle m'a menti la sotte.


Ce qui donne : *phallus raide*, *ça pue la trique* et *elle m'a senti la motte*...

Sympa


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> La jeune fille revint de la foire plein de sperme ???
> 
> Chere madame, il faut toujours faire attention a la fellation de la pine ??
> 
> Chere madame, concernant le rendez vous, je vous laisse le doigt dans la chatte.



Tu as tout bon.
D'ailleurs même si c'était pas le cas, vu ton avatar et ta signature, je ne sais pas si j'oserais te le dire sous peine de :casse:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Meuh non j'suis gentil quand meme (des fois )

 Et mon "tout sauf le mois d'aout" alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non j'suis gentil quand meme (des fois )
> 
> Et mon "tout sauf le mois d'aout" alors ?


Je suis tout sec.


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

Ross a dit:
			
		

> Je suis tout sec.





   ah !!! bon ????     


*La ministre, tu la prives du GLAM, elle se pend ....   * 

:rose:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Ca fait "tout sauf le doigt mou"

Pour la ministre j'avoue que je seche un peu (voui je sors de ma douche)

ca doit donner un un truc comme : "la ministre, tu la prives de gland, elle ..."


----------



## lumai (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait "tout sauf le doigt mou"
> 
> Pour la ministre j'avoue que je seche un peu (voui je sors de ma douche)
> 
> ca doit donner un un truc comme : "la ministre, tu la prives de gland, elle ..."


 ... elle se pâme ???


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

Ah ben voui


----------



## mactambour (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben voui


Ben tu vois c'est facile !!!!  

Au fait..; je suis allé au Mille Trocs et juste à côté il y avait un magasin très intéressant aussi *Marine et Pêche* ...  

J'y ai trouvé tout ce que je cherchais...


----------



## MacEnro (16 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois c'est facile !!!!
> 
> Au fait..; je suis allé au Mille Trocs et juste à côté il y avait un magasin très intéressant aussi *Marine et Pêche* ...
> 
> J'y ai trouvé tout ce que je cherchais...



*Ma pine est rêche*, bien-sûr !! (euh...  comment ça ???    )

A moi : *Il a fait le portrait de Sabine en pied*...


----------



## alan.a (16 Juin 2004)

Pour nos amis suisses du valais :

Au fond de Sion, j'ai vu deux carrioles sans mulets.


----------



## mactambour (16 Juin 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour nos amis suisses du valais :
> 
> Au fond de Sion, j'ai vu deux carrioles sans mulets.



Bon : au fond de Sion, n'ai vu deux marioles s'en.....er...  

Mais peut-être j'ai loupé la première partie...  

A moi : les amis.... l'été arrive alors plus de poignées d'amour....

*Pour maigrir : pèse ta bouffe* 

 

 :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *Pour maigrir : pèse ta bouffe*



Baise ta pouffe ???   

*Je n'ai pas de rebord à mes épaulettes.*


----------



## loustic (16 Juin 2004)

Bonsoir.

PéCé une mine d'or.


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Baise ta pouffe ???
> 
> *Je n'ai pas de rebord à mes épaulettes.*



   je n'ai pas de remords à baiser Paulette  ...


----------



## mactambour (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir.
> 
> PéCé une mine d'or.



*C'est une pine d'or !!!*


----------



## fwedo (17 Juin 2004)

ca a peut être déja été dis, mais le canard enchainé est une mine pour ce genre de phrases...

(non, non, pas de contrepeterie làdedans)


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Oui la rubrique s'appelle les cahiers de la comtesse  ou un truc comme ca


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> *C'est une pine d'or !!!*


Mais c'est une...


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Oui la rubrique s'appelle les cahiers de la comtesse  ou un truc comme ca


Sur l'album de la Comtesse.

C'est une contrepetterie, pas facile.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'album de la Comtesse. (...)



J'ai le bouquin...  Un vieux et ancien collègue corse me l'avait donné. 

Une petite pour la route: _Avant de faire goûter leurs vires audacieuses, les grimpeurs mélomanes s'encordent derrière les clavicules._


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Alors la je seche completement


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Sur l'album de la Comtesse.
> 
> C'est une contrepetterie, pas facile.



Du baume sur le con de l'altesse ..


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

clap clap clap

    J'ai vu le vieux lycée Ampere et je fus atteind de livides pensées

 J'ai oublié le bonus (une speciale belge) :
 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]J'ai        une grosse frite dans mon bock[/font][/font]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le bouquin...  Un vieux et ancien collègue corse me l'avait donné.
> 
> Une petite pour la route: _Avant de faire goûter leurs vires audacieuses, les grimpeurs mélomanes s'encordent derrière les clavicules._



ouarf ! c'est la première du fil que je n'approche même pas ! La vâche !!! Pourtant je pensais être fort à ce jeu là  Mes respects... (tous. Si si )

pour le reste, grosse bite dans le froc et j'ai vu le vieux pisser en l'air, et je fus atteint de l'envie de pisser.. forcément 

Après on pourra dire que _ce petit boude dès qu'on touche à son banc_ ou encore que parfois on a _le sang qui bout_, qu'il faut éviter de _glisser dans la piscine_. Ben oui, désolé, j'ai l'impression que les meilleures ont été dites 

Peut-être un petit bonus avec cette charade un tant soit peu _"capilotratée"_ ?

Mon premier est la canne à pêche d'un religieux asiatique
Mon second est un plantigrade entouré de maisons d'oiseaux
Mon tout est le slogan d'une auberge sise dans un quartier d'île de France....

(Ne vous inquiétez pas, si personne ne la connaît, je donnerai la réponse rapidement  )


----------



## loustic (17 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Du baume sur le con de l'altesse ..


Bravo Macelene, mais "Du" est en trop.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

Bon.. j'ai dû casser l'ambiance, je vous soumets la réponse...

Mon premier est la canne à pêche d'un religieux asiatique qui n'aime pas l'eau (j'avais oublié cette précision cruciale )
_Long bois du bonze hydrophobe_
Mon second est un plantigrade entouré de maisons d'oiseaux
_Ours ceint de nids_
Mon tout est le slogan d'une auberge sise dans un quartier d'île de France....
_On boit du bon cidre au faubourg St Denis_

Bon. Je la ferai plus. Promis. :-/


----------



## Bassman (17 Juin 2004)

Vi, pis tu retourne a la cave, non mais  :hein: 

*La fermiere sait que sa poule mue, ainsi vit elle aux champs*


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (18 Juin 2004)

La fermière sait que sa moule pue, aussi chie-t-elle au vent


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Vi, pis tu retourne a la cave, non mais  :hein:
> 
> *La fermiere sait que sa poule mue, ainsi vit elle aux champs*



Si au moins tu lisais les posts de ce fil, ça t'éviterait de poser les mêmes énigmes que les autres !  http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=755970&postcount=58 (allez hop ! à la cave aussi toi !) Et puis faut donner les réponses de celles qui ne sont pas encore résolues d'abord...


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

Bonjour.
Dimanche à la grande brocante de Bave-sur-Luye on a vu des choses étonnantes :

La perche tendue, le brocanteur chine,
pendant que la brocanteuse chine la perche rare.  :rateau:


----------



## MacEnro (18 Juin 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et puis faut donner les réponses de celles qui ne sont pas encore résolues d'abord...


Bien dit !!!   (cf. la règle du jeu dans le 1er post !!!)

N'est-ce pas loustic ? ou d'autres   

Donc on répète celles qui restent à trouver :



> *Avant de faire goûter leurs vires audacieuses, les grimpeurs mélomanes s'encordent derrière les clavicules.*
> 
> 
> Après on pourra dire que _ce_ *petit boude dès qu'on touche à son banc* ou encore que parfois on a *le sang qui bout*, qu'il faut éviter de *glisser dans la piscine*.
> ...


Pour l'instant, je n'ai que *le bout qui sent* et *pisser dans la glycine*_..._


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Bien dit !!!   (cf. la règle du jeu dans le 1er post !!!)
> 
> N'est-ce pas loustic ? ou d'autres
> 
> ...



Le plaisir réside dans la recherche plus que dans la simple lecture de la solution.
Les contrepetteries citées ne sont pas difficiles. Pour la première il faut un peu
connaître les instruments de musique anciens.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Ok pour le clavicorde... mais le début... pffffff


----------



## MacEnro (18 Juin 2004)

Ca y est !!!


*Avant de faire goûter leurs dards aux vicieuses, les grimpeurs mélomanes s'enculent derrière les clavicordes.*

*   *


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est !!!
> 
> 
> *Avant de faire goûter leurs dards aux vicieuses, les grimpeurs mélomanes s'enculent derrière les clavicordes.*
> ...



On y arrive, il ne reste plus que *le petit b...*


----------



## MacEnro (18 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> On y arrive, il ne reste plus que *le petit b...*


Bien sûr !!!!  

*Le petit bande dès qu'on touche à son bout*   

Merci pour la piste...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2004)

Ouarf !!! Bien ouéj !


----------



## loustic (18 Juin 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour.
> Dimanche à la grande brocante de Bave-sur-Luye on a vu des choses étonnantes :
> 
> La perche tendue, le brocanteur chine,
> pendant que la brocanteuse chine la perche rare.  :rateau:



Ne l'oubliez pas lorsque vous irez dans les vide-greniers
en quête du mouton à cinq pattes !


----------



## MacEnro (18 Juin 2004)

Euh, quelque chose comme 

*la pine tendue, le brocanteur cherche,
pendant que la brocanteuse cherche la pine rare*, non ??   

J'en avais suggérée une qui n'a toujours pas eu de réponse non plus : *Il fait le portrait de Sabine en pied*.


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

Ben il fait le portrait de sa pine en ...


----------



## Nephou (18 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben il fait le portrait de sa pine en ...


 biais (enfin phonétiquement ça passe)


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2004)

c'est un peu capilotracté la


----------



## MacEnro (21 Juin 2004)

Et Bassman qui profite de son pack MacGé payant pour personnaliser son titre, avec une chouette contrepèterie approximative   !!


Bien joué


----------



## Bassman (21 Juin 2004)

Je savais qu'elle vous plairait. Elle est pas de moi, mais je desespere pas d'en trouver une belle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2004)

Ouaip ! C'est éléphantesque


----------



## loustic (6 Juillet 2004)

Sur le thread des coups de boule il y a une proposition pour les contrepetteurs :

*Le mal de boule raidit la mine pardi !*


----------



## guytantakul (6 Juillet 2004)

mardi ? mais va y avoir plein d'enfants   
C'est pas bien sérieux


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2004)

spooner et LE logiciel de contrepèteries  
[F1] pour une contrepeterie au hasard 
[F2] pour la solution

toute les contrepèteries sont numérotés pour pouvoir les retrouver facilement (recherche par numéro)

description sur le site :


> Spooner - Téléchargement -
> Spooner (ou Contrepèteries) est un logiciel contenant plus de 700 contrepèteries.     Les contrepèteries sont des phrases dont le sens change si on intervertit des syllabes,     par exemple Le poète qui rêve est un néant fécond et Le poête qui rêve est un con fainéant.     Pour de longues soirées de rigolade...



seul inconvenien... c un .exe seulement sur windows
sa c la grosse merde !!           

http://www.thejeux-gratuit.com/societe.html

pour le télécharger direct:
http://www.thejeux-gratuit.com/download.php?id=23


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2004)

_La cuvette est remplie de bouillon _


----------



## WebOliver (20 Novembre 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> _La cuvette est remplie de bouillon _



Ah, c'est pour ça que tu viens pas ce soir?


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2004)

Du tout


----------

